# Need a diagnosis code for ipmn



## mhcpc

Does anyone have diagnosis codes for IPMN?  I have searched and searched and am not having any luck?  I know it stands for Intraductal Papillary Mucinous Neoplasm, but that's as far as I've been able to get.

Thanks,

Michele


----------



## magnolia1

What is the site of the neoplasm?


----------



## scicchitanoa

Is it of the pancreas? If so, intra ductal papilloma of pancreas codes to: 211.6 - benign neoplasm of pancreas, except Islets of Langerhans

Hope this helps.


----------



## mhcpc

*Ipmn*

This one was malignant, but they don't know primary, secondary or in-situ, so I was looking at 239.0.  What do you think?


----------

